# Suche Steine für Bachlauf



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

Hi an alle,

wo bekomme ich so große Findlinge oder Steine für meinen geplanten Bachlauf im Frühjahr?
Die sind doch so schwer wie bekommt ihr die getragen?


Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

hallo christian,

steine gibt es im natursteinfachandel.

was das tragen betrifft - es gibt freunde, kräne, sackkarren, tragegurte, die holländer rollen ihren käse - UND es gibt steine die tragbar sind.  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Christian,

ich selbst habe alle meine Steine und dicke Brocken aus einem Steinbruch, 2 LKWs voll .... meist ist auch ein Steinmetz dabei ...

Es kommt auf die Größe des Bachlaufes an .... wie groß sollen die Findlinge werde ? Ich selbst konnte viel mit der Sackkarre machen .... allerdings für die großen Brocken wollte ich mir nicht das Kreuz verheben oder mit einem Drei-Bein arbeiten, deswegen musste das her:


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

dank an euch beide.
Denke mal 50-70cm länge ka will die beiden teiche (seht in meinem album nach) mit einem bachlauf verbinden


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

*.............so schwer....... ?*

...Die sind doch so schwer wie bekommt ihr die getragen?...

das darf doch nicht wahr sein !
Kerl wie´n Baum ,nennt sich Gladiator von Köln
und jammert schon vorher.....
cool:  :mukkies: 

die Verfahren beim Steinsetzen ähneln den vom Pyramidenbau.
Du brauchst:
Hebel,Rollen,Gurte ,eventuell einen Dreibock und 
Helfer die keine Angst vorm Zupacken haben.
bei richtig Großen mit eingeklebten Lastösen behelfen ,
das kleine Loch läßt sich dann schön tarnen oder zuspachteln.
außerden lassen sich die Steine dann besser absetzten .
d.h. man braucht nicht für jeden Stein neue Gurte      
manchmal macht sich ein gemieteter Bagger ganz gut.
(baggerfarn is geil)
Die Steine sollten nach Möglichkeit vulkanischen Ursprungs sein.
Aus den meisten Sedimentgesteine löst sich mehr oder weniger unkontrolliert Kalk aus. 
Du musst Dir auch über die gewünschte Optik Deines Baches klar sein.
Ein Bach mit Rheinkiesel sieht ganz anders aus wie Einer mit Schiefer
oder gebrochenem Basalt oder Granit.
Auf jeden Fall sollte man versuchen sich auf eine Steinart zu beschränken.
(selbst leidvoll erfahren)
zum Schluß werden es sowieso die örtlich verfügbaren Sorten.
Dabei muß man die Augen offen halten,
wo geeignetes Material gerade anfällt.
Und beim Verhandeln clever sein:
keinen gierigen Blick !
Nicht sagen wofür man sie wirklich braucht.
("Teich ist Luxus, wer Teich hat ,hat Geld ,
von dem kann man´s ja nehmen !")

nochmal wegen s c h w e r 
laß Dir doch von den Beiden helfen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Christian,

ich muss den Karsten recht geben.

Ich glaube Du bist doppelt so groß und so breit wie ich.Gejammert wird hier nicht!  

Sack bzw. Schubkarre sind da sehr hilfreich für den Transport!

Steine bekommst eigendlich in einer Kiesbaggerei auch sehr gut - und dann noch für kleines Geld.

Kommt natürlich auf die größe an, meine so im Durchschnitt 25-30 cm-Spottbillig!  

Aber im Notfall gibt es noch den Natursteinhändler.! Teuer :cry:  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Was habt ihr denn da mit meinem Bild gemacht?
Ich muß mal sehen wo ich die Steine bekomme bei uns am Rhein liegen genug davon aber die Frage ist darf man die da weg nehmen ohne das sich wer aufregt und wie soll ich die unauffällig da weg holen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

*Rheinkiesel selber holen*

Hallo
Ich hab mal einen Filmbericht gesehen, 
in dem ging es um  e i n e n  aus dem Rhein geholten Stein .
Darauf sprang die ganze Justizmaschinerie an und endete damit , dass
der Stein vor laufenden Kameras wieder ins Wasser gerollt wurde..........

schönen Tag
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Christian,

sollten die Steine dort am Rhein auf natürlichem Weg hingelangt sein, wirst Du wohl eher keine Probleme bekommen. Sollten sie allerdings der Uferbefestigung dienen, darfst Du sie auf keinen Fall mitnehmen. Eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist es dann auf jeden Fall.

Im schlimmsten Fall machen sie Dich dann im nächsten Frühjahr für das Hochwasser verantwortlich.    

Anstelle von Kieseln oder Findlingen kannst Du aber doch auch gut Bruchstein nehmen. Für die Tonne habe ich, glaub ich, 40 € gezahlt. Wenn Du sie nur für den Bachlauf benötigst, kommst Du immer mit einer halben bis Tonne aus.

Bruchstein bekommst Du eigentlich in jedem größeren Baustoffhandel.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Nein die Steine sind Uferbefestigung und solche Landzungen.
Ka muß mal sehen wo ein Steinwerk ist und da mal fragen.
Danke das ich euer Lustopfer sein durfte.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

hallo harald,

was mir gerade einfällt in sachen bruchsteine, bei uns ist eine bauschuttdeponie - die lesen buntsandsteine aus und verkaufen sie kostengünstig weiter - nur als anregung.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

@Jürgen-b
wo ist bei uns und wie günstig?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

hallo christian,

bei uns ist 300km  straße weg von dir - hättest du in die karte oder ins profil geschaut - hättest du es lesen können.
(wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil   )

ich glaube mich zu erinnern 30€ die tonne.

ich dachte aber weniger daran daß du bei uns die steine holst sondern eher daß du schaust wo bei euch eine bauschuttdeponie ist!


jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

*...*

hALLO cHRISTIAN,

Köln iss ja ned soooo weit wech von mir, bring einen LKW mit und wir fahren zusammen in einen Steinbruch ... ich besorg dir des Zeugs umsonst, heller Natursandstein  ..... rot bis gelblich ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

*Re: ...*

Uahh, fast 200km 8-(

Da muss man ja wirklich einen LKW mieten. Wenn einer so etwas hier in der Nähe von Köln kennt, ich hätte da auch noch Bedarf. Ich hatte mir ein paar Steinchen hier von einem Baustoffhändler geholt, PKW-Ladung so 4-5 EUR. Nur hat der nicht gerade eine große Auswahl 8-(


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Christian,

In Birk ( Lohmar ) gibt es einen Verkauf von schönen Findlingen, Kies und alles an Steinen was das Herz begehrt. Die Preise sind vollkommen O.K. und Lieferung wird auch angeboten. Dort habe ich auch Steine für den Bachlauf gekauft, ich habe mir runde bis ovale mit ca. 15 - 20 cm Durchmesser ausgesucht und 0,50 Euro/Stück bezahlt. Kann man doch nicht meckern, Oder ?

Wenn Du interessiert bist, gebe ich Dir gerne eine Wegbeschreibung. Ist ja nicht allzuweit weg von Porz.

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Klar, ist ja nicht weit von uns. Ist aber auch kein Steinbruch, sondern nur ein Händler, oder? Anschauen kann ich mir das auf jeden Fall mal, auch wenn mir 50Cent für ein Steinchen noch recht hoch vorkommen, umgerechnet hatte ich so ca. 5 Cent bezahlt, aber bezahlbar ist es auf jeden Fall noch 

Mir reicht aber die Adresse, das finde ich dann schon.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Umschauen kann man sich dort jederzeit, aber er selbst ist nicht immer da, deshalb wäre es gut, vorher anzurufen.
Hier die Adresse:

Wilhelm von der Heide
Natursteine / Findlinge
Neuenhauser Str. 19
53797 Lohmar-Birk
Tel. 02294-900158
Hany 0171-5431763
E-Mail: Natursteine.Findlinge@t-online.de

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

*Findlinge*

@Jacky,

danke dir für die Info ist nicht weit von mir.
Habe einen Onkel in Hove das ist der nächste Ort unterhalb von Birk.
In Birk habe ich mal gewohnt als ich noch klein war.


----------

